# Heather's Collection



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

*Mexipedium* 
_xerophyticum_ 'Windy Hill' HCC/AOS

*Paphiopedilum Species* 
kolopakingii ‘Riopelle’ FCC/AOS x self
philippinense var. laevigatum aureum	‘Snowy’ x ‘Buttermilk’
philippinense var. roebelinii ‘Grace’ x ‘Candor Red Streamers’
philippinense var. roebelinii fma. aureum ‘Greenlace’ JC/AOS x self
rothschildianum ‘Laura’ (‘Rex’ FCC/AOS x ‘Excelsior’)
*Paphiopedilum Hybrids*
Addicted Philip
Berenice (lowii ‘Dragonfly’ AM/AOS x philippinense var. roebelinii ‘Birch Point’ AM/AOS)
Johanna Burkhardt (rothschildianum ''Golden Boy' AM/AOS x adductum 'Black Star') 
Julius	(rothschildianum ‘Rex’ FCC/AOS x lowii ‘Burma Beauty’)
Kolosand (kolopakingii var. topperi x sanderianum ‘Penanko’)
St. Swithin	(philippinense ‘Alford’ AM/AOS x rothschildianum ‘Crystelle’ FCC/AOS)
St. Swithin (philippinense var. roebelinii 'Birch Point' AM/AOS x rothschildianum ‘Bion’ FCC/AOS)
Shin Yi's Pride (Michael Koopowitz x rothschildianum 'Crystelle' FCC/AOS)


----------



## bwester (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm jealous Heather. Quite an impressive collection, but why didnt you list your miltonias oke:


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2006)

Great list Heather.


----------



## bench72 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wonderful list Heather.

Can't wait to see that Mt Toro alba... and big thumbs up for all those philippinense complexes


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I see you really do not like besseae. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2006)

Yeah, don't like besseae. Not at all. 

Tim - ha, I knew you'd like those! I think I have too many but need to see some more bloom before I start thinning out. 

The list looks small to me.  Especially the Phrags. I sold about 55 plants since March and while things are more manageable, and I am a more careful shopper now, fine tuning my passion and selling one cross to fund a hopefully better one (and am learning to plan and budget my purchases). I do miss some of my plants. The nice thing is many of YOU member friends here are the ones who purchased most of them! So, I really look forward to seeing their progress in the future. 

Good growing!


----------



## Gideon (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice collection, Heather


----------



## Stephan (Jun 12, 2006)

You certainly go for class Heather - excellent stuff. 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 12, 2006)

so, is there a new addition?


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> so, is there a new addition?


Nope, list is up to date.


----------



## lienluu (Jun 12, 2006)

There will be new additions!! (Miltonias??)


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

lienluu said:


> There will be new additions!! (Miltonias??)



Oh! did you divide that palawense? LOL!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 12, 2006)

Heather said:


> Nope, list is up to date.



maybe i'm high, but i was sure this morning i saw a post from you with, instead of your darwin quote, one saying that you had gotten your new favorite yesterday, but maybe that was from yesterday and today it isn't


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

No, you're not high (well maybe you are but...)
I did, but it's already in the list!  
I think that was in the new profile option post, that I said that, but yeah, I got a couple new plants this weekend (finally!)


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 12, 2006)

SHOW OFF!oke: lol


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

Updated the list. Sure is wee! 
I think it really needs a Stone Addict to beef it up again. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2006)

H. I put post in mail to you. You may have to update the list. PS. If you want to get rid of the Hanne Popow, I'll take that instead of the JF's.


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks, but the Hanne's sticking w/ me. : )
Unless of course, you wish to trade me for the elusive obsession!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2006)

Argh! Now this is the first time I'm upset about not gettng a plant. I will actually have to go back and research who had them for you. LOL If I do find one it'll cost you more than 1 Hanne Popow!!!


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

hahaha, game on. 
I know who has and does not have the plant I am after. Except for two who've not responded. You find the plant, we'll talk. :evil:


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2007)

Updated list. I've downsized again, but I may start adding some Neofinetias. 

Don't hold your breath or anthing but...well, there is a list....:evil:


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 2, 2007)

That's it!!! LOL

Looks great!


----------

